# Baseball Player/All Star Pitcher Charged With Soliciting A Minor



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2019)

Professional baseball player and All Star pitcher for the Pittsburgh Pirates charged with soliciting a minor.

https://www.sportingnews.com/us/mlb...itation-of-a-minor/1t3a1qx0cj4z51o9n0big6rkbz


----------



## Trade (Sep 24, 2019)

Guess his picture won't be appearing on a Wheaties box.


----------



## 911 (Sep 24, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how MLB will handle this situation.


----------



## norman (Sep 24, 2019)

I think Felipe may have struck out.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2019)

911 said:


> It will be interesting to see how MLB will handle this situation.


Probably the same way the church handles pervert priests.....by pretending to care.  They'll say, "He is having therapy & will soon be cured."


----------



## 911 (Sep 25, 2019)

win231 said:


> Probably the same way the church handles pervert priests.....by pretending to care.  They'll say, "He is having therapy & will soon be cured."


I think this may come under the MLB's abuse clause that most players have signed. If so, there are a lot of different penalties in place that he could suffer, including expulsion if convicted.


----------



## 911 (Sep 26, 2019)

Last evening, I spoke with a friend that is still working and Vazquez’s name came up somehow. He told me that additional charges were added, The he was denied bail and that he is facing deportation if convicted or if it is part of any back room deal that he may make with the Prosecutor. As of a few days ago, he was sitting in prison.


----------

